# Weight watchers



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 22, 2011)

I wanted to try weight watchers as i need to lose about 10lb and i know my diet seriously needs to change. 
Trouble is I dont want to go to meetings because the ones near me have such stupid times! It seems to cost a fortune to join on line too!! 

anyone know if there is anyway i could get a copy of the points list, because i did a calculation and i can have 21 points a day, so if i had the pionts list i could probably figure the rest out on my own  

anyone who can help? Please


----------



## Steff (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Lou i think carina and another member cazscot maybe will be able to help, hope one of them will be along and spot this x


----------



## kitten (Feb 22, 2011)

hey hun,
please do not be offended but you are wrong about your points entitlement. the minimum is 29 points per day plus a weekly allowance of 49 per week. the points are no longer worked out on the basis of calories and saturated fat but are now on protein, carbs and fat and fibre within a food. my mum and sister are on the plan. 
if you tell me which foods you would like to know first then i will look them up in their books and post them on here for you. they have the eating out and shopping booklet so i can look up pretty much any food  i also have a little wheel thing so if u tell me the amount(in grams) of protein, fat, carbohydrate and fibre in a food then i can tell you the pro points within it 
best of luck on your weight loss journey,
lucy xxx


----------



## kitten (Feb 22, 2011)

kitten said:


> hey hun,
> p.s. if you think that this will be too fiddly then look on the british heart foundation website. they have a free downloadable ebooklet with a diet that they have designed. it is similar to ww and food is split into different groups (fats, carbs, proteins, dairy, fruits and veggies and spare calories) you are given an allowance of each food per day as well as a few spare calories to use on treats. it is a very healthy diet as the emphasis is on eating fruits/veggies and cooking from scratch. however it is very difficult to work out what portions are in ready made meals or take away foods/restaurat meals without using your spare calories for them. once again if you are interested in this then i can type it all up for you or you can download the booklet.
> p.p.s. ww is vvvvv expensive! xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for the info! 29 points deffo sounds better than 21 hehe 

was thinking some cereal for breakfast

baked potato cottage cheese with beetroot and salad for lunch 

maybe something like boiled potatoes veg and a bit of chicken breast with pepper n mushrooms for tea maybe mixed in with tinned tomatoes for taste  

id probably need snacks so id have some grapes/ strawbs dunno anything else snacky to have coz i love crisps and chocolate but im guessing better to cut these out rather than go for low fat alternatives?? so confusing! 

portion sizes was why i needed the help of weight watchers guide but i guess i could have a look at the website u suggested


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Lou , i am doing weightwatchers diet and i have never been to a meeting or signed up on line ,i got my point guide from the weight watchers shop on line you dont have to be a member .Ebay sellers also sell the propoint books on ebay , hope this helps jenny


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 23, 2011)

i joined before xmas, stayed a few weeks then left armed with all the info so am now doing it myself at home.  It has now changed to Propoints.  I have a new calcualtor to work out points based on protein, carbs, fat and fibre but be careful because even though you are allowed what seems like more points, the foods are higher than the old style sytem.  You can buy all your info on the WW website or you can go to a meeting and just buy the stuff without having to join.  Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## kitten (Feb 24, 2011)

sorry that this reply is so late and also sorry in advance if it only posts in little bits but my internet connection is pretty poor at the moment 
shredded wheats and weetabix are 3 points for 2 biscuit things (i think)

the average baked potato (150gish) is around 5 points. cottage cheese is pretty low i think 2-3 per half of one of the large pots. all vegetables that aren't starchy are free of points, as is fresh, frozen or tinned(in juice not syrup) varities of fruit. 

a chicken breast (skin removed) is around 6 pps.
the portion sizes plan details all of the sizes of portions and personally i would say it is more of a lifestyle type of diet.
i say this in all honestly with a completely biased opinion because i absolutely despise weight watchers. despite helping many people to lose weight i don't think that enough emphasis is placed on eating pure, natural foods and i feel that all of their own brand processed super chemical crud is pushed too too much. please to anyone that is on the plan do not take offense at this comment. my own personal feeling is just that weight watchers is so corporate and pretty money grabbing. 
btw the points are off the top of my head but i will go and fetch the booklet later and give you a much more accurate report 

p.s. you may use up to 1 tbsp of soy sauce for free to season food. it may sound odd but if you add it to a sauce made using tinned toms etc then it can thicken up considerably and also just enhance the flavour, so that it is sort of deeper if you know what i mean?

p.p.s.
when i was at my thinnest ( i must report that i had a complete break down and went through lots of phases with food ranging from not eating for weeks to binge eating but i must also ask you not to judge me for this) which i am trying to get back to now. i basically ate as much fruit and vegetables as possible, nuts and pulses in pretty free amounts, not processed carbs such as sweet potatoes and fish. for dressings/sauces i would use vegetables with olive oil/herbs/ lemon juice. i felt before the breakdown absolutely fantastic eating that sort of food to be honest.


----------

